# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  نحوه فارسی نوشتن در برنامه prezi

## mojtaba5

بجز وارد کردن عکس و pdf ایا راه دیگه ای برای فارسی نوشتن در برنامه پرزی وجود داره؟
من خودم یه فونت فارسی گذاشتم توی برنامه اما مشکلی که هست اینه که حروف رو بر عکس مینویسه
مثلا سلام رو مینویسه مالس

کدش هم اینه دوستان

@font-face
{
    src: url('persian.keg');
    font-class: body;
    fontFamily: body;
    font-style: normal;
    font-weight: normal;
}


بیشتر کلمات هم حروفش رو از هم جدا میکنه.
میشه تغییری درش داد؟

----------


## Majid730

اون فونتی که گذاشتید را هم میشه بگید چه جوری گذاشتین؟
یا برای دانلود اون فایل را بذارید
با تشکر

----------


## khalerize84

> بجز وارد کردن عکس و pdf ایا راه دیگه ای برای فارسی نوشتن در برنامه پرزی وجود داره؟
> من خودم یه فونت فارسی گذاشتم توی برنامه اما مشکلی که هست اینه که حروف رو بر عکس مینویسه
> مثلا سلام رو مینویسه مالس
> 
> کدش هم اینه دوستان
> 
> @font-face
> {
>     src: url('persian.keg');
> ...


سلاام.
متنتونو توی کادر بالایی اینجا وارد کنید و پردازش رو بزنید. بعد متن کادر پایین رو کپی کنین توی prezi
http://p30download.com/tools/writer/

----------


## lolehbazkony.ir

لوله بازکنی
https://tehran-pipe.ir


لوله بازکنی تهران
https://tehran-pipe.ir

----------

